# Fish ID



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

Not sure what this fish is wife caught it on escambia . Any educated guesses? Thanx in advance.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

It's a bream. :thumbup:


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

stumpknocker


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Flier maybe? What ever it is, it will fall under bream regulations...


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

I'm with daylate, it's a stumpknocker. Fly perch have a long anal fin that is almost identical to their dorsal fin and look more like a speckled perch (crappie).


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Green Sunfish...There are so many different "Bream", I haven't caught enough to 
see all of them, Maybe one day....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

IT'S NOT A stumpknocker!!! It's a sunfish or just do like everyone and call it a BREAM!!!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

A stumpknocker _is_ a sunfish, a spotted sunfish to be politically and taxonomically correct


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

panfish...


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Nearly all fish that find their way to my boat become panfish


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

Appreciate the jnput from everyone. 
Is the orange on the fins normally found on this type fish? I havent noticed it before in my fish but I cant say I payed much attention before.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

The color of water they live in has a great deal to do with a fish's color. I can't remember seeing stumpknockers around here having orange on the dorsal fin.


----------



## torreyislandkid (Sep 11, 2012)

That is a Spotted Sunfish. They are part of the sunfish family i.e. Bream Bluegill and such. They are good to eat but do not get very large.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

stumpknocker, spotted sunfish


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll go with a non-stumpknocker bream of some type. Stumpknockers are buff little fish, usually pretty dark in color


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

it's definitely a sunfish (lepomis) but the species is another question.
a redbreast sunfish has the caudal and posterior dorsal orange tips but this fish has no redbreast. as someone said, water turbidity will accent or take away fish color. i'm guessing this fish lived in dark water for most of it's life.
the spotted appearance is only the remnants of what it's coloration used to be. other than that, could be a partial albino.

jack


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

its a stumpknocker or spotted sunfish, just a lighter colored one.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's what they usually look like, for me anyways. Good flathead bait, they last a while.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

100% stumpknocker


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

skiff89_jr said:


> 100% stumpknocker


Yep, I eat 'em if I can catch them before a catfish does....if they are big enough.


----------

